# call center avail for australia process



## newmanrick (Jun 4, 2013)

HI we have call center base in india or UK . we work on different different project of UK or USA now we start working on australia process so if there any campaign outsourcer or any client want to outsourcer his/him work so plz contact to us 
at newmanrick402 @ yahoo . co . uk


----------

